# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  كل واحد يحرج اللي بعده بسؤال ((اذا دخلت لازم تشارك))

## روح الحزن

هـــــــلا والله شالأخبار :wavetowel2:  
المهم شرايكم نلعب لعبة حليوة وخفيفة؟؟؟؟ :walla: 
اللعبة هي ان كل واحد يدخل يجاوب على السؤال اللي حطة العضو اللي قبله 
واذا جاوب يحط هو سؤال  :thumbdown: بعد بس شرط يكون محرج  :ongue: 
وكل عضو يدخل لازم يجاوب مو بس تقراء وتطلع :ranting:  .........يالله ترى والله اللعبة حمااااس خلو اجوبتكم صريحة عاد :angry: 
\
/
\
/
\
/
انا ببدأ :atkal:  :bleh:  
???(<><>< انتـ\ـي تشخر وانتـ\ـي نايمـ\ـة><><>)??? :kaseh:  :rocket: 
يالله اللي يجاوب يحرج اللي بعده بسؤال :lol:

----------

